# Aden



## Newman (Mar 17, 2013)

www.radfanhunters.co.uk/Aden video.htm
Regards
Bill.


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 17, 2013)

Did you work with the Hawker Hunter Bill ?


----------



## Newman (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,
Bombadier i was with the Royal Engineers but i did see plenty of them a fine aircraft i also have a disc of the RHA during there time in Aden
and many photos of my time in Aden given to me by various comrades whom i served with just have no idea on how to paste them on the site.
Regards
Bill


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 17, 2013)

The easiest way is to go to the top of the page click 'GALLERY' find the 'Upload Photo' link , click it, select the category you wish to use and upload 10 at a time.
you could also create an album of your own instead of choosing a gallery by clicking my albums link before you upload (once you get onto the GALLERY page.

Once your album is created choose the album after clicking upload


----------

